# Snow possible for the greens 11/26?



## Savemeasammy (Oct 25, 2014)

*Snow possible for the greens 10/26?*

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=933868313307815&substory_index=0&id=106534689374519


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Oct 25, 2014)

I think you mean 10/26. I hope we have snow on 11/26. At least WROD's.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah.  Oops.  How about both...?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack97 (Oct 25, 2014)

jb mentioned some possibility of this in his weekly report.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 25, 2014)

No going to stay cold though until 11/4.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2014)

Killington next weekend looks possible to blow:



Thursday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. Northwest wind 7 to 11 mph.
Friday Partly sunny, with a high near 35. West wind around 6 mph.
Friday Night A 40 percent chance of snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. South wind 7 to 9 mph.
Saturday  A 40 percent chance of snow showers.  Partly sunny, with a high near  30. Blustery, with an east wind 11 to 16 mph becoming north 17 to 22 mph  in the afternoon.
Saturday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. Windy, with a north wind 25 to 33 mph.
Sunday Mostly sunny, with a high near 29. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 24 mph.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Killington next weekend looks possible to blow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't  think so. Wet bulb I think will to high


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2014)

We are looking for 1-3 here on the river , im betting a duzting at best &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 26, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I don't  think so. Wet bulb I think will to high



Huh?  How many beers have you had?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2014)

I meant wet bulb will be too high.


----------



## slatham (Oct 27, 2014)

Killington web cam showing a dusting up top. This weekend looks interesting but I don't think cold sticks.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I meant wet bulb will be too high.



Well it shows 40-50 chance of snow on Friday night into Saturday.



Friday Night A 50 percent chance of snow.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. South wind 9 to 13 mph.
Saturday  A 40 percent chance of snow.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 28.  Blustery, with a northwest wind 8 to 13 mph increasing to 16 to 21 mph  in the afternoon.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Well it shows 40-50 chance of snow on Friday night into Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Humidity is still going to be high thru Friday. It might drop by early Saturday morning.  Then the guns might go on.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2014)

*Date**10/31**11/01**Hour (EDT)**01**02**03**04**05**06**07**08**09**10**11**12**13**14**15**16**17**18**19**20**21**22**23**00*Temperature (°F)*30**30**29**29**29**28**28**28**29**31**33**34**35**36**36**36**35**34**32**30**29**29**29**28*Dewpoint (°F)*27**27**27**27**26**26**26**26**26**26**27**27**28**28**29**29**30**30**30**30**29**29**28**27*Wind Chill (°F)*22**23**22**22**22**20**20**20**21**24**27**28**29**30**30**29**27**26**23**20**19**19**19**18*Surface Wind (mph)*8**7**7**7**7**8**8**8**8**7**7**7**7**7**8**9**10**11**11**13**13**13**13**11*Wind Dir*NW**NW**NW**W**W**W**SW**SW**SW**SW**SW**SW**SW**SW**SW**SW**SW**SW**SW**S**SW**SW**SW**SW*GustSky Cover (%)*62**64**65**66**67**67**68**69**71**73**76**78**80**82**81**80**79**77**76**75**74**74**73**72*Precipitation Potential (%)*9**9**9**9**9**9**9**22**22**22**22**22**22**22**22**22**22**22**22**50**50**50**50**50*Relative Humidity (%)*88**88**92**92**88**92**92**92**88**81**78**75**75**72**75**75**82**85**92**100**100**100**96**96*Rain*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**SChc**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*Thunder*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*Snow*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc*Freezing Rain*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*Sleet*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--* *Date**11/02**Hour (EDT)**01**02**03**04**05**06**07**08**09**10**11**12**13**14**15**16**17**18**19**20**21**22**23**00*Temperature (°F)*28**28**27**27**26**25**25**25**24**24**25**26**28**29**29**29**28**27**26**26**25**26**26**25*Dewpoint (°F)*26**25**24**23**23**22**21**21**21**21**21**21**21**21**21**20**20**20**19**19**19**19**19**18*Wind Chill (°F)*18**19**18**18**18**16**16**16**14**14**14**14**16**17**16**16**14**12**10**10**9**10**10**9*Surface Wind (mph)*11**10**9**9**8**8**8**8**9**10**13**14**16**18**21**22**24**25**26**28**28**26**26**25*Wind Dir*SW**SW**SW**W**W**W**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW*GustSky Cover (%)*72**71**72**72**73**73**74**74**75**76**78**79**80**81**80**79**78**76**75**74**72**69**67**65*Precipitation Potential (%)*50**50**50**50**50**50**50**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**23**23**23**23**23*Relative Humidity (%)*92**88**88**85**88**88**84**84**88**88**84**81**75**72**72**69**71**74**74**74**78**74**74**74*Rain*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*Thunder*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*Snow*Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc*Freezing Rain*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*Sleet*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*


----------



## Puck it (Oct 27, 2014)

*Date**11/01**11/02**Hour (EDT)**01**02**03**04**05**06**07**08**09**10**11**12**13**14**15**16**17**18**19**20**21**22**23**00*Temperature (°F)*28**28**27**27**26**25**25**25**24**24**25**26**28**29**29**29**28**27**26**26**25**26**26**25*Dewpoint (°F)*26**25**24**23**23**22**21**21**21**21**21**21**21**21**21**20**20**20**19**19**19**19**19**18*Wind Chill (°F)*18**19**18**18**18**16**16**16**14**14**14**14**16**17**16**16**14**12**10**10**9**10**10**9*Surface Wind (mph)*11**10**9**9**8**8**8**8**9**10**13**14**16**18**21**22**24**25**26**28**28**26**26**25*Wind Dir*SW**SW**SW**W**W**W**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW*GustSky Cover (%)*72**71**72**72**73**73**74**74**75**76**78**79**80**81**80**79**78**76**75**74**72**69**67**65*Precipitation Potential (%)*50**50**50**50**50**50**50**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**42**23**23**23**23**23*Relative Humidity (%)*92**88**88**85**88**88**84**84**88**88**84**81**75**72**72**69**71**74**74**74**78**74**74**74*Rain*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*Thunder*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*Snow*Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**Chc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc**SChc*Freezing Rain*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--*Sleet*--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--**--* *Date**11/03**Hour (EDT)**01**02**03**04**05**06**07**08**09**10**11**12**13**14**15**16**17**18**19**20**21**22**23**00*Temperature (°F)*25**24**24**23**22**21**20**20**21**22**24**26**29**30**31**31**31**30**29**29**28**28**28**27*Dewpoint (°F)*18**18**18**17**16**16**15**15**15**15**15**15**15**15**15**15**14**14**14**13**12**12**11**10*Wind Chill (°F)*10**9**9**7**6**5**3**3**5**7**10**13**17**19**20**20**20**18**17**17**15**16**16**15*Surface Wind (mph)*24**23**23**23**23**23**23**23**22**21**20**18**17**16**16**16**17**17**18**18**18**17**17**16*Wind Dir*NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**NW**W*GustSky Cover (%)*62**60**57**55**52**49**47**44**42**40**39**37**35**33**34**34**35**35**36**36**36**36**37**37*Precipitation Potential (%)*23**23**23**23**23**23**23**10**10**10**10**10**10**10**10**10**10**10**10**6**6**6**6**6*Relative Humidity (%)*74**77**77**77**77**81**81**81**77**74**68**62**55**53**51**51**49**51**53**51**50**50**48**48*


----------

